# Cadilac escalade (the bigest)



## Oleh (Jul 28, 2008)

in just interested how much that car cost in your country, in mine its near 100 000 $ (ukraine)


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

Depends. With or without a full tank of gas? LOL


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Go to edmunds.com and you can find a price.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

With a full tank it's probably run you about $200,000 USD.  Whenever I see one of those rolling down the road I wonder what kind of job the owner has. I'm thinking drug dealer.


----------

